
Waffle: I’m not your f****** monkey anymore - tenpoundhammer
Anyone know what this is about?
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;waffle.wootest.net&#x2F;2017&#x2F;02&#x2F;22&#x2F;no&#x2F;<p>Content of post:
No
2017.02.22 02:30
Screw this. I’m done. I’m not your f<i></i><i></i><i></i> monkey anymore.
======
CM30
Err, probably a silly question, but what's the context behind this post?

I get that Waffle seems to be a weblog script or something. But are you
quitting a company/team project or stopping a personal project because of
annoying users and requests?

Just wondering, for those of us here who don't know what's going on.

~~~
tenpoundhammer
That's why I posted it, I'm trying to get the context. Waffle has some great
programming related blog posts.

